# How many are in here? Day 146



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Wanna place your bets?





































Sorry for the fuzziness, it was almost dark


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

Two big or three. Babies soon!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

i guess trips


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

Okay, I'm gonna run a little competition here ...

Her 150 due date is August 11 if you can believe it ...

I'll send a packet of TimTams to the person who can guess correctly (or closest):

- kidding date
- number of kids
- sex of kids


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

August 10th. Three kids, 2 boys 1 girl


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

We have friends whose Boer looked like that and she had 5!!! So, 4 or 5?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

hey stacey, sorry but I'm hoping you are NOT right  she only gave me two boys last year I want :girl: :girl: :girl: lol

4 or 5 ...







GULP ... hey it wouldnt bother me if they all came out healthy, good sized etc. but a friend had soo much trouble last year with quints and quads, just too small and weak, think she saved 3/5, 2/4 and 2/4 but that was with a $2K + vet bill ...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

August 9th (I cant believe she this far away.)
Quads 
3 does 1 buck


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

I cant believe it either, Katrina, she NEVER got big with the twins last year ...

:worried:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

:shades: I'm going to say quads :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: Aug 9. Good luck!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

Wow- I can't believe she has that long to go yet!

I'm going with quads - 2 bucklings & 2 doelings; August 8th


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

Aug 8, trips, :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

August 8 three :boy: :boy: :boy:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

8-8-09 w/ :boy: :girl: :boy: :girl:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

yeah most likely before the due date since she's carrying multiples for sure.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

I'm going to have to say quads or quints. She's got quite the belly on her and still has a ways to go!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

I'm going to be the underdog ans say aug 8th with either a :boy: or :girl: :boy:


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here?*

Wow! I was thinking, oh she's not really that big. Then I read the due date. My boers never really start to show like that until they have about a month left. I'm going with Aug. 12, :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*

Updated pictures - 90 days

Poor girl is not enjoying life at the moment



















Padre says that back end belongs to me










Hey mum, my face is here!



















She wants to know what is in there, too










Its hard work being pregnant


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*

That pic of Padre is Hilarious :ROFL:

im betting 4-5


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*

3-5! I say 4... :shocked: she's HUGE! :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*

Wow, those front pics of her are something! You can see that she is a very solid and wide doe even without being preggy....I'm thinking theres :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: in there!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*

August 9, :boy: :boy: :girl:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*

Liz, care to guess a date? 150 days is August 11

In case anyone is interested, this is how the guesses are going so far; remember, I'll send Tim Tams to the person who guesses right (or closest)!

August 8

Cinder :boy: :boy: :girl: :girl: 
Thanatos :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Shelly :boy: :boy: :boy: 
RowdyKids :boy: :girl: :boy: :girl: 
SDK :boy: OR :girl: :boy: (SDK you cheated with two guesses! lol)

August 9

Alaska Boers :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Di :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: 
KW Farms :boy: :boy: :girl:

August 10

Stacey :boy: :boy: :girl:

August 12

Bianca :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*

Hmmmm.....sure will, I think she's going to be selfish and keep them in til day 152 :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*



liz said:


> Hmmmm.....sure will, I think she's going to be selfish and keep them in til day 152 :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


Sorry Liz, but I really really hope you are wrong! :hair: (although I wouldnt mind a heap of girls lol)


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*

Day 134










Interesting to see what she's doing today, because she has the slightest bit of brown goop on her vulva


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Yeesh! How many are in here? Updated pics 90 days*

lol i didn't cheat!! i still have less kids guessed that everyone else!! haha


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

well nothing doing with her last night - false alarm hee hee hee

looks like maybe I might have angora kids tonight?? dont know for sure yet


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

well I am glad she is holding on still - 134 is a bit early to kid


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

August 11 with :boy: :boy: :girl:

=]
LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

I'm glad too Stacey.

The cheeky angora didnt do anything either. She's just happily tucked up in the nice warm dry bully-free maternity pen :roll:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

Day 139










She's not feeling well poor girl - ketosis. But she is still getting up and eating. Everytime she pees she loses a tiny bit of goop but nothing dramatic.

If Spot had triplets when she didnt even look pregnant, how on earth many has calamity got? She's longer, wider and deeper than Spot.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

Phew, poor girl! Maybe if you give her a nice big hug and squeeze real good . . . :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

HOLY COW :shocked: Wow, I hope there is 4 in there and not just 3 big kids ray:

With ketosis, how do you treat for that? Also, she would be in the "safe" zone if she dropped them at 141 wouldn't she?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

I've tried the firm hug lol

This is what I use for ketosis:

http://www.sykes.net.au/sykes/acetol.htm

I think day 140 is considered the safety barrier


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

yup, propylene glycol...treats ketosis.

hope she gets better it can really take alot out of a doe.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

she's not too bad with it yet - I've seen much worse. I think she'll be fine until she pops :greengrin:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

just keep pumping in the propylene glycol :greengrin: we use something called ceto phyton here. has the same stuff in it =]

LW


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

mmm I'll guess day 143 and :girl: :girl: :boy: :girl: 
give her a hug for me :hug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

Guess nothing yet?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

day 144 - still nothing but goop

to be honest, I'm beginning to worry a little about the amount of goop she's been losing

she's been losing it for over a week. just like the amount you see when they lose the mucus plug. But hers is ongoing. Usually when she piddles

there's no smell to it.

I'm probably worrying over nothing but I just wish she'd pop, put my mind at ease


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

She would let you know if something was wrong, she's getting geared up to show us exactly how many are in there :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

I'm not usually a fan of inducing due to it being tough on the doe, etc... but seeing that you are worried, plus the ketosis, would you consider inducing at all? Say after day 145?

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: How many are in here? Day 134 - goop*

yes, I dont see any problem with inducing; I've done it before in REALLY bad ketosis cases. However, she is not bad enough to warrant inducing.

My saanen FF is on day 154; she's getting pretty lame with ketosis and I'm debating inducing her; and if so I might do calamity as well. Today is 145 for calamity. I think I'd be getting an ultrasound done on both of them first though, to make sure the kid is viable size (particularly a concern for calamity if she's carrying a large litter).


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Day 146 - still nothing. 

I dreamed last night she had eight kids LOL all were healthy and BIG!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :shocked: You need a restful sleep Keren :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, you should have seen them Liz. They were sooooo pretty. There were some traditionals, some solid reds, one particularly gorgeous solid white one with PRICK EARS, and some paints! I have no idea if they were boys or girls, I didnt look, I just grabbed them, cleared their mouths and put them on the table and went to get the next one ... she spat them out really quickly. All were beautifully healthy. And did I mention, she had them at a mobile farm? LOL 

I've had very little sleep the last few days ...


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I told you August 11th =]

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Naw...she'll be waiting til the 13th on day 152.....just so Keren has even more crazy dreams of her kids to keep her a bit goofy before the big girl drops them :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Darn! I lost!  

I say the 15th...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Better put you guys out of your misery. 

She kidded 8th August, 2 doe kids and 1 buck kid. I was wanting to save this till I'd got some pictures, but alas, I havent had time yet. 

It was a bit of a dramatic kidding, and there have been some ongoing problems. I'll post a new thread about it. 

So Thanatos, your tim tams are in the post (and Pam so are yours - FINALLY!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow we had a winner that was right on!

congratulations on the kids


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi
I think she is going to be on time 150 days

Aug 11th :girl: :girl: :boy: 

Suellen


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Suellen said:


> Hi
> I think she is going to be on time 150 days
> 
> Aug 11th :girl: :girl: :boy:
> ...


 She already kidded.

Keren, Are those babies huge? Congratulations on the babies.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

nope, not huge, itsy bitsy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations....can't wait for the pics... :leap: :greengrin:


----------

